# Fast-cycling mood swings since having "the talk"



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a wreck--and this was my doing. I felt sad and guilty and relief on Sunday, relaxed during the day yesterday, depressed last night, angry earlier today, and now confused. Is this normal? Can anyone tell me what to expect?


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I missed your previous posts, but assume there is a huge marriage problem. I get moody with everything. Hang in there!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I told my husband on Sunday that I want us to separate and divorce, eventually. Right now, we have agreed to live as roommates, at least for the summer. We are both free to go our own ways with other people if that happens. But for the sake of the kids and finances, we will stay in one house and do some joint counseling to help us through this process. 

I'm actually very comfortable with this arrangment--I want to be free to have sex with someone else (if that happens). I was afraid I'd have an affair. I could probably continue to live like this indefinitely unless I actually fell in love with someone else. Weird, huh? But I'm upset that I'm hurting my husband, too, and mad at him for his part in letting this happen.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, you are having an affair if you get with someone else while you are still married and it's going to make it more uncomfortable if you do so and you are both still in the same house.

You're not making very smart or very sound decisions with this...I get the impression that there is more going on with you that what you're letting on or maybe what you even know.

It's not a good idea to live as roommates, especially where kids are concerned...

Counseling will help but you've gone from and unhealthy thing into the next stratusphere by doing what you're doing.

I think you really need to decide what the hell it is you truly want and then do that...if you're unsure, then wait and get some help and see where it goes...if you're absolutely positive, then get out.

You're not making anything any better...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I want to separate and move toward divorce. He asked that we slow things down, take our time--for financial reasons, for the kids. I said I'd agree to try that as long as we have an open marriage. Not sure what else might be "there" that I'm not aware of, although I realized that his crying is what got me into this mess in the first place (when he asked me to move to his city many years ago, i said no, he cried, so I said yes). Maybe I am co-dependent? Someone else has suggested that. Would make sense, too, b/c I'm having my emotions (guilty, relief) AND his (fear, sorrow). I see my counselor today so maybe she can help me out.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

It sounds to me like your emotions are getting there faster then your logic can. that happens to me sometimes. i just feel things and i dont understand where they are coming from. You're just confused and going through a lot. try to let your emotions come and just feel them, and then try to understand them one at a time. You're just learning about yourself. that's all.


----------

